
The mystery of the three hares (2009) - zeristor
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/hi/people_and_places/history/newsid_8280000/8280645.stm
======
Isamu
Photos of the 3 hares motif in Devon Churches:

[http://www.chrischapmanphotography.co.uk/hares/haresmen.htm](http://www.chrischapmanphotography.co.uk/hares/haresmen.htm)

------
zeristor
As per usual this has also been YouTubed:

An hour long lecture on the Three Hares by a Dr Sue Andrew:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z212jG-
OtDQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z212jG-OtDQ)

The Three Hares Project. Photographing a medieval roof boss, South Tawton,
Devon 2001:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnTIZX_adZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnTIZX_adZ0)

------
zeristor
Further articles on this:

New Scientist:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/2082809-the-three-
hares...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2082809-the-three-hares-motif-
is-an-ancient-mystery-for-our-times/)

and someone's passion project book:

[http://www.chrischapmanphotography.co.uk/hares/page7.htm](http://www.chrischapmanphotography.co.uk/hares/page7.htm)

------
enzo1982
Wikipedia has some more information about the three hares:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_hares](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_hares)

~~~
ColanR
One of the Wikipedia sources quotes the Chinese expert as saying he thinks the
motif came from Central Asia, East to China, and represent peace and
tranquility.

> Guan Youhui, a retired researcher from the Dunhuang Academy, spent fifty
> years studying the decorative patterns in the Mogao Caves. He believes the
> three-hares image came to Dunhuang indirectly from the West (Central Asia)
> by way of central China...

Since those instances were created at around 300-500 and later, seems like the
very earliest instances of the motif came from the center of the known
instances, which would be the eastern Mediterranean area. That also predates
Islam and Buddhism.

